# enjoy!



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

y'all have fun, and make lots of sawdust.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

That's why you da Big Guy !!!

Cudos for a woodworks forum ....

John


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I need the 3rd grade spelling teacher to decide where the ' goes in Turners


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I think the TGST's retired, but her lessons' live on! 

Just turners or any woodworking projects?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

wow here we are. i turned a real nice point for a custom built stake out pole for my kayak today. 6061 aluminum .290 inch shaft to go up in the pole and then a nice tapering point. 



THANKS A TUN MONT.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

it's all about makin' wood into sawdust or big pieces into little ones, Steve. Bobby is the moderator, so watch your step. It's yall's board, you decide what is good and what isn't. I will check in from time to time, but these days, I don't have the time for either projects or refereeing any more boards.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> it's all about makin' wood into sawdust or big pieces into little ones, Steve. *Bobby is the moderator*, so watch your step. It's yall's board, you decide what is good and what isn't. I will check in from time to time, but these days, I don't have the time for either projects or refereeing any more boards.


Are you sure???


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Jefe...We'll be good,...I Promise...LOL

How much trouble can you get into with a bunch of sticks ???? LOL


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Big'un!

Keep 'em in line Bobby!!

Jeff


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbor...in answer to your question (at least I think it was one), I'd be in favor of including all wood working projects in here...not just turning..

Whaddaya say, Bobby ? Might give everyone some ideas and inspirations...and Gawd knows we got enough tied up in equipment by now to each build a small house or sumthin...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> I think the TGST's retired, but her lessons' live on!
> 
> Just turners or any woodworking projects?


I don't see any problem with any wood project. Like Tortuga said we have all this equipment might as well use it.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Maybe ya'll can create a 2cool item? Mont could sell them like stickers? 2cool pen would be nice? Just a thought. Trophy(s) for tournaments would be cool also. How bout big lures? Like the Rapala's you see at Academy. uh oh, I'm getting the bug. lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Maybe ya'll can create a 2cool item? Mont could sell them like stickers? 2cool pen would be nice? Just a thought. Trophy(s) for tournaments would be cool also. How bout big lures? *Like the Rapala's you see at Academy.* uh oh, I'm getting the bug. lol


I have been thinking about something like that but haven't done anything yet.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I vote for all type of woodworking and turning projects! Got my lathe start many moons ago making peace pipes in HS metal shop! LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Breeze, you been readin' my mind..specially on the lures thang...but I'm afeared my little mini lathe aint gonna handle more that a good sized topwater... 2cool items are also swirling around this fogged up brain..(Course, could just get a bigger lathe..LOL..and this coming from an old phart that aint even got his first one yet...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow!! This is just 2Cool! Thanks Mont.....we have our own little room now. galvbay


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Mont said:


> I need the 3rd grade spelling teacher to decide where the ' goes in Turners


Or maybe an, Hmmm, Insurance Broker. I am thinking no apostrophe


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

*Congrats, Guys! *I look forward to oohing and awe'ng over all the fine work.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Wonder when vjer will be along? Vic does some fine work ... Looking forward to seeing all the projects, folks.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Mont said:


> it's all about makin' wood into sawdust or big pieces into little ones, Steve. *Bobby is the moderator, so watch your step.* It's yall's board, you decide what is good and what isn't. I will check in from time to time, but these days, I don't have the time for either projects or refereeing any more boards.


I think my heart just stopped.

anyone have a defibrulator handy?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

01-16-2007, 05:43 PM



Mont said:


> *y'all have fun, and make lots of sawdust.*


Wow...we are almost a year old! Keep up the great work everyone! gb


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Whats all this post about,I guess I missed something.

dick


----------

